# Google Sketchup



## mAKo BuDz (Nov 2, 2008)

Just wondering if anybody hear uses sketchup to design there closet/micro cabs? If so please post your sketches here for all to see, Im working on a few different ones and ill post when finished, but id would love to see some others..


----------



## CasualGrower (Nov 2, 2008)

not really to design a cabinet... but I love playing around with it


----------



## Weezy (Nov 2, 2008)

I didn't even know they had that option on google...I always just used their search function and e-mail service

I have never navigated past their "more" options...


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Nov 8, 2008)

:bump:
Anybody? must be someone else out there, im nearly finished one of my cabs.


----------



## greenfriend (Nov 8, 2008)

ya i am using sketchup to design a garage grow, still trying to figure out all the features.  tried to upload the file but .skp files dont work


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Nov 9, 2008)

Sounds good gf, i think you can take a screenshot or print screen and just upload the picture.


----------



## sunchild (Dec 15, 2008)

I used it for my cabinet.  So much easier than drawing.  I'll post some images as soon as I clean it up.


----------



## 84VW (Dec 15, 2008)

i never heard of it, now i have to play with it


----------



## sunchild (Dec 15, 2008)

Here's my cabinet design.  It's 4' (h) x 4' (w) x 2' (d).  Three grow areas - mother, veg, and flower.  Ebb and flow systems.  The lights, trays, and reservoirs are estimates of course.  Each area will have a curtain to close off the front and the entire cabinet will have two doors in front of that.


----------



## Vegs (Dec 15, 2008)

That's a nice looking' design, Sunchild. Is the intent to have one plant per area? I know the design isn't detailed enough to show exhaust, but what do you plan on doing for that? Maybe you can use a 275 CFM squirrel cage fan with 2 "Y" splits to share the power of one fan?

My buddy pulls the air from his HPS lamp and the growroom using one fan and a "Y" split! Goodluck with your room(s)!


----------



## sunchild (Dec 18, 2008)

Vegs said:
			
		

> That's a nice looking' design, Sunchild. Is the intent to have one plant per area? I know the design isn't detailed enough to show exhaust, but what do you plan on doing for that? Maybe you can use a 275 CFM squirrel cage fan with 2 "Y" splits to share the power of one fan?
> 
> My buddy pulls the air from his HPS lamp and the growroom using one fan and a "Y" split! Goodluck with your room(s)!



I'm hoping I can keep two plants in each area.  Since I'm limited in both square feet and height I was thinking of a SOG type grow.

For exhaust, I'm putting a computer fan in the back of each area.


----------



## Vegs (Dec 18, 2008)

Sweet, please do a journal after it's built so we all can bask in your glory! Looks like a great idea which has me thinking.


----------

